# How NOT to Ask for Help, or Private Davidson's Woeful VAC Journey



## Sunlitbeauty (23 Jun 2011)

What percentage I am looking at for having 3 herniated disks(Lumbar Spine)? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Wookilar (24 Jun 2011)

It all depends on the stated "level of disability" in your med docs and the ajudication clerk opinion of it.

Have a look at this: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/sub.cfm?source=dispen/elguide for a general overview and these for more specific info regarding your injury: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/sub.cfm?source=dispen/2006tod/ch_17_2006#a09 plus this: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/sub.cfm?source=dispen/2006tod/ch_19_2006

Wook


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Jun 2011)

If I may, and I will, I have some advice for you:

DO NOT discuss disability awards on an open forum. Take it to PM.  While I appreciate that some may have some difficulty in applying for awards etc, each case is different.

All this does is get people asking "why was he/she awarded so much while so and so didn't get anything" scenario.

If any of you have difficulty applying for benefits, see your local IPSC Services people.

Once again, amount should never be disclosed.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (24 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> If I may, and I will, I have some advice for you:
> 
> DO NOT discuss disability awards on an open forum. Take it to PM.  While I appreciate that some may have some difficulty in applying for awards etc, each case is different.
> 
> ...



I am not looking to disclose dollar amounts, I am simply trying to figure out what percentage of disability I am. The tables are not very clear, and I am simply looking for clarification. I am not looking for information on the dollar amounts of the awards. That was never my intention. And by the way, I did see IPSC and they do not assist with this. At least not here.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (24 Jun 2011)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> It all depends on the stated "level of disability" in your med docs and the adjudication clerk opinion of it.
> 
> Have a look at this: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/sub.cfm?source=dispen/elguide for a general overview and these for more specific info regarding your injury: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/sub.cfm?source=dispen/2006tod/ch_17_2006#a09 plus this: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/sub.cfm?source=dispen/2006tod/ch_19_2006
> 
> Wook



Thank you for those links. I was not aware of the Chapter 19 items. I am definitely suffering from chronic pain, as well as having great difficulty with most of those items listed. My question is, though, if they are already using the other table for the lumbar spine, does that cancel out the chapter 19 tables, or are they combined together? Thank you for your assistance. Hopefully I can find someone that has dealt with a similar situation to help clarify things.


----------



## bdcasey916 (24 Jun 2011)

From my experience with VAC and with dealing with service members at my clinic who have pensions or are in the process of trying to get a pension, I will give you one bit of advice.  The tables are there to show people applying for pensions what the information is they use.  They are at the interpretation of VAC and they will not disclose how they interpret the information.  Given that it is a physical injury, you will most likely see a physician that is a third party who will examine and assess you, he will fill out some of the forms on their site and forward them to VAC.  Then VAC will take that information, plus what is on your medical file, and what you wrote in your application and they give you an entitlement and percentage based on that information.  You may think you are 35% disability based on what you see, but when they do their formula, you may only be 20%.  They use multiple sources for information, and some of those parts aren't seen by you.  Don't worry about how much your disability award will be, how much your entitled to, or how much money your going to get, just worry about actually getting them to award you any disability, because the most important thing besides the financial award is the medical coverage for when you are released.  

And no, normally the IPSC or JPSU (whatever its called on your base) won't help you with the tables, because that isn't there job.  Their job is to guide you in filling out the forms and helping you deal with VAC and your release.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (24 Jun 2011)

foxhound031 said:
			
		

> From my experience with VAC and with dealing with service members at my clinic who have pensions or are in the process of trying to get a pension, I will give you one bit of advice.  The tables are there to show people applying for pensions what the information is they use.  They are at the interpretation of VAC and they will not disclose how they interpret the information.  Given that it is a physical injury, you will most likely see a physician that is a third party who will examine and assess you, he will fill out some of the forms on their site and forward them to VAC.  Then VAC will take that information, plus what is on your medical file, and what you wrote in your application and they give you an entitlement and percentage based on that information.  You may think you are 35% disability based on what you see, but when they do their formula, you may only be 20%.  They use multiple sources for information, and some of those parts aren't seen by you.  Don't worry about how much your disability award will be, how much your entitled to, or how much money your going to get, just worry about actually getting them to award you any disability, because the most important thing besides the financial award is the medical coverage for when you are released.
> 
> And no, normally the IPSC or JPSU (whatever its called on your base) won't help you with the tables, because that isn't there job.  Their job is to guide you in filling out the forms and helping you deal with VAC and your release.



I had never said that I was asking them to help interpret the tables. Where are you getting this from? And, No, they do not help with VAC forms. This was made very clear to me. And why am I concerned about amounts? May have something to do with the fact that I will never be able to return to my old profession as a journeyman carpenter making a minimum of $35/ hour. No, instead I am supposed to be happy with 75% of 2600 for the rest of my life? So yes, myself, my wife and my four young children are all VERY concerned about what the outcome is going to be here. I came here looking for support. I can barely dress myself in the morning, and my wife is talking about leaving me because she can not handle the way that I am now.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jun 2011)

Have you gone to see the Legion Service's Officer? That is the person that is best equipped to sit you down, help you with the forms and process and explain the VAC facts of life to you. 

I would be picking up the phone and contacting them right now, as nothing that has been said here so far seems to be satisfying you. And no, you don't have to be a Legion member to access the service.

Good luck.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (24 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Have you gone to see the Legion Service's Officer? That is the person that is best equipped to sit you down, help you with the forms and process and explain the VAC facts of life to you.
> 
> I would be picking up the phone and contacting them right now, as nothing that has been said here so far seems to be satisfying you. And no, you don't have to be a Legion member to access the service.
> 
> Good luck.



Someone had finally contacted me after sending numerous e-mails since March. They are meeting with me on July 6th. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Jun 2011)

foxhound031 said:
			
		

> And no, normally the IPSC or JPSU (whatever its called on your base) won't help you with the tables, because that isn't there job.  Their job is to guide you in filling out the forms and helping you deal with VAC and your release.



Wrong,

The JPSU is the Headquarters, and the IPSC is the centre that will be on base.  In each IPSC there is a rep from VAC, who will help you with all the questions you have, including tables.

I suggest you familiarize yourself with the new services available, especially From your experience with VAC and with dealing with service members at your clinic.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=5199 *

Private Davidson,

I will answer your question if you answer mine.  How long is a piece of string?

dileas

tess

* Link added to prove my point, for those whose ego get bruised when corrected


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (24 Jun 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Wrong,
> 
> The JPSU is the Headquarters, and the IPSC is the centre that will be on base.  In each IPSC there is a rep from VAC, who will help you with all the questions you have, including tables.
> 
> ...


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Jun 2011)

> The rep from VAC made it clear that he DOES NOT assist with these things. I had already stated this previously. Thank you for wasting my time by making a completely redundant statement. It is obvious that you have had no prior dealings with VAC, or the nightmare associated with it that those of us are truly in need have to deal with. All of these so-called "services" that you refer to are about as easy to access as pulling teeth. Please deal with a little bit of reality for those of us that have to actually function in the real world! If you desire, I can provide NUMEROUS links to cases of people trying to deal with VAC, an absolute nightmare.



 :rofl:


I shall say nothing, and retire to Bedlham....frig that was too good....

dileas

tess


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (25 Jun 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> 
> I shall say nothing, and retire to Bedlham....frig that was too good....
> ...



It was really cute how your friend sent me a message about how great you are because of something about a shot up jeep that happened years ago...saying that you of all people would know how VAC works...??? Okay...right...lol...what do you know about the struggles that people are facing TODAY? You cannot even get a monthly pension anymore...just a payout...I have a friend that will never walk again, and is in a wheelchair...I refuse to tell you who he is, or the circumstances behind his injury. None of your business...except that I will say that his whole life is worth a whopping 170,000. What a joke! Even at minimum wage, if he had been able to work for the rest of his life, the figure would far exceed 170K. All you are doing is proving my point of how ignorant people are out there. Thank you for this. You are a true "hero" in my books. Note the sarcasm there. Good day.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jun 2011)

Private Davidson said:
			
		

> It was really cute how your friend sent me a message about how great you are because of something about a shot up jeep that happened years ago...saying that you of all people would know how VAC works...??? Okay...right...lol...what do you know about the struggles that people are facing TODAY? You cannot even get a monthly pension anymore...just a payout...I have a friend that will never walk again, and is in a wheelchair...I refuse to tell you who he is, or the circumstances behind his injury. None of your business...except that I will say that his whole life is worth a whopping 170,000. What a joke! Even at minimum wage, if he had been able to work for the rest of his life, the figure would far exceed 170K. All you are doing is proving my point of how ignorant people are out there. Thank you for this. You are a true "hero" in my books. Note the sarcasm there. Good day.



I think you better wind in your neck there buckwheat. I've just about had it with your accusations and just plain hard headedness. You ask for help and then pout and whine when you don't hear what you want

Many of us here deal with VAC on a regular basis for injuries we've incurred.

Pay attention now. You are not special, got that? You're not special, and if you don't smarten up and start posting in a proper and respectful manner, you'll find yourself outside the forum and trying to traverse VAC on your own dime and time.

Milnet.ca Staff

Here is a picture of that jeep, that you can see next time you tour the War Museum. I suggest you read up on the story before you shove your foot further down your throat.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (25 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I think you better wind in your neck there buckwheat. I've just about had it with your accusations and just plain hard headedness. You ask for help and then pout and whine when you don't hear what you want
> 
> Many of us here deal with VAC on a regular basis for injuries we've incurred.
> 
> ...



I have actually received a great deal of help from people via PM that was not critical and very helpful. If you want to kick me off here, be my guest. It just shows me that the people in control are a bunch of power trippers. It is not the end of my world if I cannot post on here, but if it makes you feel good, go ahead. Good day.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jun 2011)

Go get someone to change your diaper. Sounds like you have sand in your mangina.


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Jun 2011)

Private Davidson said:
			
		

> What percentage I am looking at for having 3 herniated disks(Lumbar Spine)? Anyone have any idea?



Just a question, was it service related?  How did you herniate 3 disks?

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Just a question, was it service related?  How did you herniate 3 disks?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Ahhhhh Tess,

Sometimes ... you're too nice.   

Dileas Gu Brath



For the young 'un who thinks only "his" and "his generation's" service is worthy of sweet fuck all ... Don't they teach you during BMQs and Battle Schools these days to remember your lessons learned and (all) history from prior?? If not, boy are we fucked.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobfowler613/5333532858/

http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Tescione

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_6972/is_5_12/ai_n28275254/

http://meckbach.blogspot.com/2008/04/war-museum-in-ottawa-has-much-to-offer.html

Give your head a shake.


----------



## dirtnco (25 Jun 2011)

Been a while since i have been here and this is what read! Young man, you really should get on your pony and ride away while you still have whatever thin skin you wish to keep. As for your injury, sorry about your luck, try listening to the advice given.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (27 Jun 2011)

LOL...really funny...NOT...please remove my account, as I no longer wish to be a part of a forum run by a bunch of immature kids. Grow up!


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Jun 2011)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX said:
			
		

> LOL...really funny...NOT...please remove my account, as I no longer wish to be a part of a forum run by a bunch of immature kids. Grow up!



We are the immature kids.....

Man, you never cease to amuse me, pumpkin.

dileas

tess


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Jun 2011)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX said:
			
		

> LOL...really funny...NOT...please remove my account, as I no longer wish to be a part of a forum run by a bunch of immature kids. Grow up!


I have no idea who you are, but your responses are unwarranted and immature. You were given good advice, but it sounds to me like you didn't get the answer you WANTED to hear.

Good luck.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Jun 2011)

Ok guys I think we can lock this up now. Nothing more can be gained from this exercise. If you have anything "worthwhile" to add PM a DS.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------

